# Yellow Cats on the Colorado River



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

Ok guys. Yes I've been bragging a bit with my pictures. Sorry for gloating. It makes me feel better about myself for not being able to ever find yellows. 

I've shown I can go out any given night on the river and catch blues and channels till my heart is content. I CANNOT find yellows. On rod and reel. I have tried every form of live bait. I have fished deep water, shallow water, moving water, slower water, a combination of it all. Structure, sandbars! 

What am I doing wrong? Me and two of my friends went on a full expedition devoted to catching some flatheads. I had around 30 live crawfish. 2 dozen live black salties, and I also had worms in case we got frustrated and just wanted to catch something. 

Nothing.... Absolutely nothing from around 4PM till around 4 in the morning. I have been defeated several times. 

HELP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edwardg361 (Jun 6, 2011)

were on the Colorado are you fishing at ???:cheers:


----------



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

I put in at the ramp in Eagle Lake, Tx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

There aren't any yellow cats in the Colorado ;-)

But if there were...live perch is the go to bait.

Good luck! Looks like you're having a ball and catching some nice fish with a good looking sidekick!


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Used to fish throw-lines years ago. 
Best months; April - May and October-November; give or take
Location; Brush piles, bluff banks, undercut banks, rocks, All in moving water
Bait; live perch or carp

Be cautious fishing bluffs, they cave-off without notice


----------



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll give it a try 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j_ryman05 (Sep 26, 2009)

From what you've described your fishing the right spots, just the wrong time of year for yellas. Late October-May is best. From my experience once water temp gets above 75 its can be very difficult to catch them. Yellas can be very finicky, don't expect to go out and "fill the boat". A successful yella cat fishing trip is catching ONE. Don't get me wrong you can catch it just right and literally fill the boat, but more times than not 3-5 yellas is a **** good run. I've fished several water bodys specifically for them and the Colorado can be one of the most challenging in my opinion. For example, I primarily fish limb lines and on many occasions I have fished a spot I knew there was a fish and it take 3-4 days to catch it if you even catch it. In the Colorado when you catch them biting you'll know it. Keep at it and you'll get them figured out (trial and error). Listed below are a few things I have learned maybe it will help you and save you some time. 

-Water Temp (mid 70's and lower)
-Moon Phases (the darker the better) New Moon and Stormy = AWESOME
-Good hooks (catfish will straighten a hook easier than some think)
-Good Bait (lively perch) if there is gar or turtle problem use Mudcats
-Fish Structure
-Eddys and Back Current always welcoming

Good Luck, shoot me a PM if you have any questions.


----------



## austin2989 (May 1, 2014)

IM COUNTING IT!!!

LOL!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plott hound (Dec 27, 2016)

Carp is the best bait for the area u are in I tear them up on cut carp catch more yellows then any thing else 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

How big is the bait you are using?



austin2989 said:


> IM COUNTING IT!!!
> 
> LOL!!
> 
> ...


----------

